# Duda de bomba de agua



## faries (Mar 8, 2012)

disculpen nose si me puedan ayudar tengo un bomba de agua de un 1 HP - de 4amp a 220v.
- este motor tiene solo 3 terminal y aparentemente las bobinas internas estan en estrella..
 - cuando lo probe en vacio el nivel de corriente subio hasta alrededor 25 amp. y el motor se sobrecalentoo muchoo ..mi pregunta es aque se debe esto , puesto k no cuento con un omnimetro para medir el onmiaje de las bobinas.. muchas gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 8, 2012)

le falta el capacitor de arranque ?


----------



## angel36 (Mar 9, 2012)

Una foto? algún esquema de conexionado? 

Mientras mas datos aportes mas fácil podemos llegar a una solución si es que la tiene.  =)


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2012)

Si salen solo 3 cables y es para 3 x 220 V (triángulo) , la única solución es llevarlo a un bobinador-motorista y que te saque los 6 cables afuera , para poder cambiarle la configuración a estrella.









Saludos !


----------



## powerful (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola faries estás seguro que es trifásico,...fíjate que 4A x220V = 880VA y ya llegaste al HP.
Saludos!


----------



## faries (Mar 16, 2012)

bueno ese motor (trez terminales en estrella) de  220 - 1 hp y yo cuento con linea trifasica de 220v el caso es *QUE* inicial mente el motor vino con un consensador para *QUE* trabaje en monofasico pero tenia problemas de arranke asi *QUE* me lo dieron y para probarlo en una linea trifasica  preo el motor se sobre calento demasiado  y la corriente de fase se elevo a 12 amp. *QU*isiera saber si hay una solucion o simpleente lo doy por perdido .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2012)

Ummmmmmmmmm , no doy mas opiniones hasta que no subas fotos de la chapita de ese motor que hasta podría ser monofásico


----------



## Aldo G (Abr 17, 2012)

Si "venia con un condensador para monofasico" y lo conectas a 380V creo q lo cocinas, no conozco motores de 1hp  que acepten esa configuracion.


----------

